# Cell Phone Companies Who do you love? Who do you hate?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok so we haven't' had cell phones since like May... We got them cut off when my boyfriends work hours got cut and stuck with a home phone. Now he's got a new job so we are itching to get cells again. 

I was with Sprint for like 3 years and I loved them. But... I skipped on my contract. We could get Sprint again under his name though. I thought Sprint was great, I loved my phone and they would give me anything I wanted if I called and bi**hed long enough! I even got a free replacement phone once and it wasn't even the same phone that I had damaged! The thing I didn't like was they were E X P E N S I V E. My bill was usually around 120 a month. We never went over on anything, it was just high. And I always mysteriously got charged for internet I wasn't using.. I had 700 minutes, shared with 300 texts on each one and insurance on both phones. We didn't have internet, if we used internet to download a ringtone it was really high. You can't bluetooth files on Sprint either! So no sharing ringtones! But I was satisfied with the coverage and customer service. 

So I've been browsing... I was thinking of Boost but I just read some really bad reviews. And they only have Motorolla and I hate those phones. 

I know a lot of people with Cricket, but you have to pay full price for the phones and pay the plan bill up front. And I don't know about their coverage... I've heard that it sucks. And my friends love it but they don't go anywhere. 

So I really need around... 700 minutes for both phones, I don't need unlimited texts or internet really. I would love a phone with "frills" but it's not really that important to me anymore. I really would just like to have a camera and video on it. GREAT COVERAGE and no surprise bills!

I'd like to keep it around 100.00 a month

In my area the choices are Cricket, ATT, Sprint, Verizon, US Cellular and T-Mobile 

I had T-mobile back in the day.. like 5 years ago and it sucked! But it might have gotten better but I don't think it works in my apt because my friends didn't work here. 

And ATT seems to be really expensive as well. 

So who am I best off with?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

t-mobile's signal sucks, there are places in my job where I can't get service however, I think their prices might be the lowest. If I was you I would get an Iphone =)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> t-mobile's signal sucks, there are places in my job where I can't get service however, I think their prices might be the lowest. If I was you I would get an Iphone =)


I want one! But ATT requires you pay a 30 dollar data plan to even use the phone and that's nearly what I will be paying when I upgrade my home internet! I refuse to pay 30 bucks for a data plan on a PHONE.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I have t-mobile and the coverage here is great. I have 3 lines on a family plan at 89 a month which included 1800 minutes. And starting off you can get some nice phones for free.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

T-Mobile would be ok if I thought it would work in my apartment.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

the thing is any company that sells you a smart phone will charge you the data fee so you are better off getting a flip phone or something that is not internet ready then that way your payments will be lower.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

<<<<METRO ALL THE WAY!!!

Unlimited long distance and local
Unlimited Web browsing
Unlimited testing
Nice phones

$50 a month 


I have never had an issue with getting signal, but have had text message take awhile to get to me more than once.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> the thing is any company that sells you a smart phone will charge you the data fee so you are better off getting a flip phone or something that is not internet ready then that way your payments will be lower.


I figured that out... and I think it's PHOOEY! lol

But I also realized I just don't need all those frills. I'd rather buy one of those mini lap tops! They have a bigger screen and keyboard! lol And I don't really need one of those phones with a keyboard because since I don't "date" anymore I don't really text anyone! lol I'll just pick up the phone and call you! But I do need the camera/video those things come in handy!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

AT&T is the best period! The only one I have had or will have.
If you break down out in the boonies the best coverage is your only hope and there are areas where only AT&T has coverage.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> AT&T is the best period! The only one I have had or will have.


Hey you! I haven't seen you around. I was wondering about you.

ATT might be a possibility if I don't get a phone that requires a data plan.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I loved Alltel before it got bought by verizon.So far verizon hasn't made me mad yet.We have 4 phones on our plan and our monthly bill is only about $100.But that's just the basic picture phones without txting or anything fancy.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Hey you! I haven't seen you around. I was wondering about you.
> 
> ATT might be a possibility if I don't get a phone that requires a data plan.


I drop in from time to time as I obviously rub some people the wrong way. oke:


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

We have Verizon (4 lines) and we have a lot of upgrade stuff but our bill is still reasonable especially since we get signal EVERYWHERE! I have had Verizon for almost 6 years and LOVE it! I have used this service all over the country, btw and never an issue. I have never had a billing error and they give me perks and freebies for having multiple lines.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

My fiance and I have ATT, and I love them!! He has a Blackberry and I have an iPhone. Even with 2 smart phones and the data plans, our bill is about $125 a month. We have shared minutes, and unlimited text. I have no plans to switch companies and the BEST upgrade I ever made was my iPhone  LOVE IT...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have verizon and I LOOOOVE it! I used to have Sprint and I had lots of trouble with them screwing up bills and also had bad service pretty often 

I got verizon and have never looked back! I think we have a family plan of 1000 minutes a month, but I don't use too many minutes. Also, unlimited verizon to verizon and we have unlimited texts and I also have internet also. My phone is the Rogue, I just got it, and it's pretty fantabulous. My part of the family bill comes out to about $45 dollars, a very good deal I used to pay about $70 on Sprint.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I drop in from time to time as I obviously rub some people the wrong way. oke:


Well it's nice to see you!

Good to see good reviews on verizon, thats who I've been thinking about. They had a good deal on some phones. I just need to find out how much the deposit would be because I'm not going to pay anything outrageous. I'm kind of a penny pincher when it comes to deposits on activation fee's... I'm not wanting to drop that much money on phones. My boyfriend has no credit so I don't know!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

my husbands credit score is only in the 500's and he didn't have to pay a deposit,just pay a small activation fee.But that was also with Alltel before they were verizon.So I don't know if that matters.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I went on their verizon and calculated my monthly bill. It was around 95.00 for 700 mins, 250 texts per phone and full coverage insurance on both phones. Thats all I need! I wanted to go look at phones today but my boyfriend doesn't want to til he gets paid on wednesday. MEH! BUT I LIKE TO PLAN!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I have Verizon and I have never had a complaint. I had Sprint for a few years and I hated it. I never had service, they were aholes, and it was so much money. Ive NEVER had a dropped call from Verizon nor have I ever had any problems with them in any other area. AND, they have cool phones even if youre not getting an iPhone or a Blackberry.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i loved altell but since verizon bought them out i went pre payed! oh and cingular sucks


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I have ATT because that's pretty much the only thing that works in my part of town. I have an IPhone and pay about 105 a month and the Iphone is $99 with a 2 year contract. My GF has verizon and her phone is horrible in the house, only works if she's standing at my front door. HAHA


----------

